# Information please



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a 10 Pond Prowler and was wondering if the Bream and Bass fishing are any good in the Bayou that runs kind of west of Jims and the Swamphouse Marina. Electric power only. Never tried Brackash water but would like to.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

whats a 10 pond prowler?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> whats a 10 pond prowler?


it's a 10' , 2-man pontoon type (plastic) boat that most folks usually have just a trolling motor on.. i have a pelican 10e, & a basstracker. the lil ones are great for ponds & such.. Ron


----------

